# Một số lưu ý khi chọn mua rèm modero



## socialvietsun (24 Tháng sáu 2021)

Nếu như ngày trước, rèm cửa chỉ là món đồ được sử dụng nhiều trong các gia đình thì giờ đây, sự xuất hiện của chúng tại các văn phòng công ty cũng vô cùng rộng rãi. Thế nhưng, không phải ai cũng biết cách chọn rèm văn phòng. Do đó, chúng tôi xin gửi đến các bạn một số những lưu ý trong việc chọn rèm modero sao cho phù hợp với không gian công ty nhất.

tuyệt vời để tạo ảo giác về khu vực trong nhà, rèm cầu vồng tiên tiến của là 1 bổ sung đẳng cấp cho bất kỳ cửa sổ của căn phòng nào để phục vụ 1 bầu ko khí đẳng cấp và thanh tao. Màn cửa sổ cầu vồng sở hữu thể được sử dụng cho vô khối những thiết kế nội thất khác nhau. Cho dù bạn đang muốn tối giản hóa trong phòng khách của bạn, hoặc tạo ra 1 nhà bếp hết sức hiện đại, thì rèm cầu vồng đều sở hữu thể đáp ứng được.



> _>> Chi tiết bảng giá thi công lắp rèm modero uy tín xem Tại đây_


Rèm cầu vồng hàn quốc modero là sản phẩm được rất các người ưa chuộng, sở hữu những màu sắc phổ quát, họa tiết độc đáo, mang đến sức sống cho không gian sống của bạn. Cộng trang trí ngôi nhà sở hữu mẫu mã rèm cầu vồng hàn quốc đẹp, được những các bạn ưa chuộng của Modero để có sự mới lạ về với gia đình bạn !

Rèm modero là các mẫu rèm cửa được cấu tạo từ 2 lớp chất liệu vải nhựa cuốn xen kẽ, trên mỗi lớp chất liệu vải nhựa thì mang 1 lớp chất liệu vải nhựa chắn nắng và một lớp vải xuyên sáng đan xen đều nhau. Mang cấu tạo đặc trưng này nên rèm cầu vồng modero mang khả năng điều chỉnh ánh sáng rất tiện lợi.

rèm modero với căn do bằng Hàn Quốc, rộng rãi chủng loại: rèm cầu vồng modero Basic, Roman, Woodlook, Metal,…với đủ các màu từ màu sáng tới màu trung tính, màu trầm mang thể giải quyết được bắt buộc thẩm mỹ của những nơi khác nhau.

không dừng ở việc lắp đặt những rèm cửa Modero nói trên, quý các bạn sở hữu thể hài hòa thêm rèm vải hai lớp cho nhiều khung cửa của ngôi nhà vừa giúp tiết kiệm không gian triển khai thi công vừa tiết kiệm tầm giá mà tạo được điểm nhấn cho ngôi nhà. Chẳng hạn như kết hợp rèm chất liệu vải 2 lớp cao cấp phòng khách với rèm cuốn cầu vồng Modero cho cửa sổ phòng ngủ


BẢNG GIÁ RÈM MODERO HỆ STANDARD (tham khảo)TÊN GỌI – MÃ RÈMĐƠN GIÁ/M2EVELYN

▶ Mã: VN 421 → VN 423
▶ Cản Sáng: 100%
▶ Khổ rộng: 275cm1.390.000STELLA

▶ Mã: ST 621 → ST 624
▶ Cản Sáng: 100%
▶ Khổ rộng: 280cm1.360.000ECLIPSE

▶ Mã: EL 441 → EL 443
▶ Cản Sáng: 100%
▶ Khổ rộng: 280cmmột.280.000








bên cạnh đó, chúng tôi tối ưu hoá sản phẩm để mang lại tay người dùng những dòng rèm modero văn phòng giá tốt nhưng vẫn chất lượng đảm bảo. Liên hện ngay mang Việt Sun Blidns để được giải đáp


liên hệ TP.HCM: 34D Tăng Bạt Hổ,P 11, Quận Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM
Tổng đài: 1900 2881 – 028 7777 2881


----------

